# 1100 acres need hunters,ga hwy22



## atvrider (May 10, 2005)

we have managed this land for 7 years, and have openings for ethical hunters, we do have a visitor rule, and built condo stands, food plots,creeks,riverbottom 's,hardwood call 828-693-6757 before may25,05or e-mail limit of 20 members.6 points or better G.A. game rules good roads near by campground. dont miss out,get-r-done


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 10, 2005)

hey atv, welcome aboard!  I moved this over here for more responses.

Jim


----------



## Craig Knight (May 10, 2005)

What county is the club in, I hunted off of Hwy 22 in Wilkes County, for the past 3-4 years. Looking to join another club though. What are the dues ? I have 2-3 law obiding people also looking. Thanks Craig


----------



## Arrow3 (May 10, 2005)

Im interested...

turkey population?? amount of turkey hunters??  How much are dues??  Not that interested in it for deer hunting....


----------



## gtaff (May 10, 2005)

I am wondering all of the above


----------



## atvrider (May 10, 2005)

were in the cornor of wilks and oglethorp, please send us your phone no so we can talk serious, thanks, jack


----------



## atvrider (May 10, 2005)

we have about 4 steady turkey hunters, our land backs up to durham town  plantation. 400.00 this year for 20 members, more people less money


----------



## jeshoffstall (May 18, 2005)

*Interested*

ATV Rider,  I am interested in hearing more about the club - you say there is camping nearby?  Is this a private campground - no camping, power, elec. on the property?  Do you still have openings?  What is the closest town so that I can mapquest.
Thanks,
Jack


----------



## atvrider (May 21, 2005)

*1100 lease*

hi, the lease is in oglethorp co at philomath, find fire dept, turn on rd, in front,  there 3 houses on right, then on left there a iron pole gate, yes we are still needing people, and time is about up, my husband is there this week end call him on cell,8282432554, let him know you talked to me to day.and he has all the answers, thanks atv rider, his name is jack. town,rayle, lexington,washington


----------



## Ga-Spur (May 21, 2005)

How much of this 1100 acres is wooded or how much is in fields?


----------

